
The FCC won't allow T-Mobile customers block anonymous calls - fortran77
https://www.t-mobile.com/support/plans-features/scam-id-and-scam-block#heading2
======
fortran77
I remember watching the hearings in the 1980s when caller-ID was coming to NY
state on some UHF channel.

There were two groups of teary-eyed women, one arguing for caller ID (so
they'd know the numbers of people calling to harass them!) and one arguing
against it (suppose they were in a "safe house" but needed to call their
abusive ex- to ask something! They could be identified!) I think the
"anonymous" option was to appease both sides. And that's why they can't be
blocked.

------
LinuxBender
If only the customers knew of the unpublished GSM setting in the HLR that
forces all calls to not be anonymous. :-) I had it when I worked in the
cellular industry. Sales companies and scammers despised it. And yes, if you
had your own SS7 link, you could spoof caller-id, but that could be fixed with
a law by holding telco's accountable for mismanagement of their SS7 signalling
network and bumping switches off the network that repeatedly violate policies.

------
daly
Clue: Don't answer anonymous calls.

